

Steve Jobs Was Right: Google IS Turning Into Microsoft - zengr
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-was-right-google-looks-a-lot-like-microsoft-did-2011-11#search-is-like-windows-an-800-pound-gorilla-1

======
antimora
I don't think the article conveys what Steve Jobs was really referring to. SJ
was mainly saying that Google is loosing its focus by branching out into too
many products. And this article is trying to do point by point comparison of
similarities of two companies instead.

